# Very much a newbie here...intro



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

I have recently dove into the chicken ownership portion of my second childhood. I purchased 10 red star hens, 13 weeks old, about 4 weeks ago. I did not have my coop ready, so my neighbor let me put them in his empty coop. After about 3 weeks these guys gave me my first egg...woohoo...I made an omelet. My coop was completed, we moved them, they seem to be happy campers. I have been getting 2 eggs a day since I moved them. My problem....there was no nesting box in my buddy's coop, the little ladies just drop on the scratched up dirt floor. When they were moved to the new coop, I had not completed my nesting box and they still dropped them things on the ground...now I can not get them to lay the eggs in the new nesting box. Yes, I have put in a couple of fake eggs. HELP!!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

hello and welcome.


----------



## robopetz (Oct 16, 2012)

Hi an welcome. Congrats on the eggs!


----------



## chickflick (Sep 23, 2012)

Old habits are hard to break. Don't know what to tell you how to break it. Make it a nice safe place to lay. Are the boxes big enough. Maybe put their own eggs in the box and put them in the box with the eggs. Maybe doing this a few times, someone will get the hint and the others will follow.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Welcome and congratulations on joining chicken land.  Chickens are so funny. They learn new habits fast but hopefully with some time and adjusting they'll figure it out. Just keep reintroducing them to those nest boxes, especially if you can catch them acting like they are getting ready to work on their egg. Like chickflick mentioned, put their eggs in the nest box and show them. Chickens really are rather smart. They'll get the hang of it. They just need to be shown what to do. Good luck.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi, and welcome!! Put the new nesting boxes on the ground where they are laying, and let them get used to laying in them. Then, move the boxes where you want them, and the girls will follow the boxes. Probably. Make sure that they aren't roosting in the boxes or the eggs will be all poopy!


----------



## dbell (Nov 15, 2012)

*Thanks ....*

I will try all ideas. Yes, the boxes are large enough. The girls are just really getting to know me. I still have a couple that are standoffish......but with enough mealworm treats......maybe we will friends. They are sooooo funny.


----------



## kahiltna_flock (Sep 20, 2012)

I have heard of people puttinga fake wooden or porcelain egg in the nesting boxes. I have heard even a golf ball will help them get the fight idea.


----------



## ladyt (Sep 16, 2012)

Hello and welcome to chicken land, I do hope you'll enjoy this forum,great info on all subjects and some really nice people to talk to about your chicken problems and experiences... 
I've had chickens on and off over the past 10 years,but this time I'm keeping them for good... I started with my new batch 4 weeks ago and have 17 girls and one very happy cockerel called Charlie.

They all range in age from 22/23 & 24 weeks old ... 

I bought them all at POL they were mainly at 19/20weeks so over the next 2-3 weeks most of them should start laying...usually at around 23 weeks... 

Anyway will be glad to help with any problems or questions...Good luck with your chickens..

Lady Sarah...xx


----------

